# How bad is Chaps brand?



## DownSouth

Am in need of a utilitarian blue blazer and saw one by Chaps at a local department store for $85. Says retail is $175 on sale for $85. Fabric is wool.
Anyone ever bought this brand? How's the quality?
I've never cared for the brand and don't like the polos because of the logo. But at this price, if it holds up, I'm tempted to give the blazer a try.


----------



## Patrick06790

I bought one at a thrift shop for five bucks. In retrospect it seems about the right price.

"It fits really well," he said by way of explanation.

There's nothing obivously awful about it, except the cheesy, chintzy buttons, which I'm going to replace with a quiet dignified plain pewter -y arrangement.


----------



## CWJ

I have several items made under the Chaps label. I bought them several years ago before Chaps began being sold at Kohls. They tend to have quite a range in price and quality. One of my Chaps blazers is really quite nice. I have one of their navy blue blazers that I keep in the office for "emergencies" and I'm reasonably pleased with its appearance and quality. For $85 you can't be too wrong. I agree about the buttons. I'm just too lazy to have them changed.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Wasn't this once owned by Ralph Lauren?

I have seen some of their stuff in Kohls, and it's not bad for the price and market. They're finally (after about a year) getting rid of the cotton/polyester blend shirts and moving towards all natural fabrics and their ties are pretty sharp for the price. Kohls has a sale on Chaps suit separates right now. They're 100 percent wool and look halfway decent for the price.


----------



## Brideshead

The RL branding no longer appears on new items, so I presume the link has been broken? Anyway over here the stuff is normally seen at 'outlet' type places. My only recent purchase is a brown leather belt that seems very good quality - better than many of my expensive 'designer' items. In terms of style, though it is very simple indeed.


----------



## Topsider

> quote:_Originally posted by Brideshead_
> 
> The RL branding no longer appears on new items, so I presume the link has been broken?


It seems that the "Lauren" label has taken the place of Chaps at the low end of the RL range, at least that's the impression I have.


----------



## SartoNYC

If you're asking, you know its bad.


----------



## Markus

Your question is a sensible one. Notice that "Chaps" does not appear to get much respect here.

I'm going to propose a sort of a contrarian view, though, for reasons I'll explain. 

I recently ran across a "Lauren" blazer in a local thrift for about $35. No kidding, this thing fit superbly, actually very much like a Paul Stuart I had tried on in their Chicago store. 

Based on your description of looking for something utilitarian that you can used to get by, and that you can probably pick one up at Kohls for the giveaway price of $85, I'd say definately go for it, provided you can find one that fits and that it is comfortable. Also, ask yourself (honestly) if you like it well enough to wear it. If it fits and you like it well enough, then do it. Nobody but us fanatics on this board will really care about the label. And it should work to get by just fine.

Markus


----------



## hockeyinsider

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> Your question is a sensible one. Notice that "Chaps" does not appear to get much respect here.
> 
> I'm going to propose a sort of a contrarian view, though, for reasons I'll explain.
> 
> I recently ran across a "Lauren" blazer in a local thrift for about $35. No kidding, this thing fit superbly, actually very much like a Paul Stuart I had tried on in their Chicago store.
> 
> Based on your description of looking for something utilitarian that you can used to get by, and that you can probably pick one up at Kohls for the giveaway price of $85, I'd say definately go for it, provided you can find one that fits and that it is comfortable. Also, ask yourself (honestly) if you like it well enough to wear it. If it fits and you like it well enough, then do it. Nobody but us fanatics on this board will really care about the label. And it should work to get by just fine.
> 
> Markus


Well said. I stopped by Kohls on Saturday, as they had a chaps blazer, sportcoat, and suit sale. And while some of their clothing isn't the greatest, these items aren't that bad. They're 100 percent wool and if you took them to a tailor for a better fit, they would suffice quite well for those on a limited budget.


----------



## Intrepid

Marcus, would you be willing to consider a Lands' End blazer?

It is always worthwhile to check STP, although I don't know if they have any blazers, now. As you know, their offerings change frequently. Sometimes you see RL or Southwick there.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Topsider

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> It is always worthwhile to check STP, although I don't know if they have any blazers, now. As you know, their offerings change frequently. Sometimes you see RL or Southwick there.


You might also check eBay. I've seen quite a few very nice three-button navy blazers there recently, from BB, Southwick, etc. for excellent prices, like this one (sold for $55):


----------



## A.Squire

Warning, that blazer will be with you for a number of years. More than you might imagine. For 85 bucks, if you need a blazer now, get it and when you can afford what you want donate it to a highschooler. If you could put it off for several more months and then afford what you really want, then I say wait.

I bought my brother, college age, a Lauren blazer for $35 and it held up well and lasted a long, long time.


FWIW,
Allen


----------



## Markus

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> Marcus, would you be willing to consider a Lands' End blazer?
> 
> It is always worthwhile to check STP, although I don't know if they have any blazers, now. As you know, their offerings change frequently. Sometimes you see RL or Southwick there.
> 
> Carpe Diem


Intrepid--

You might have me confused with Downsouth, who started this thread with his original question.

Anyway, your LE and STP recommendations are worthy and noted--and I also appreciate the point that Allan made, that a person might end up owning and wearing a garment much longer than they originally anticipated. Many factors can necessitate such a situation.

When it comes time to replace my vintage BB GF sack, I'll probably go with Press. it just seems simpler, the more I think about it. Though the idea that they do not stock "odd" sizes seems puzzling.

Markus


----------



## Topsider

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> When it comes time to replace my vintage BB GF sack, I'll probably go with Press. it just seems simpler, the more I think about it. *Though the idea that they do not stock "odd" sizes seems puzzling.*


Of the three navy blazers shown on the Press web site, only the 3-patch model with the Black Watch lining is not available in odd sizes. The other two are.


----------



## Markus

Thanks for the clarification.

Of course, the 3 btn patch and is the one I like...

Markus


----------

